# Does anyone have any experience with these wheels?



## Robert Otte (Mar 30, 2018)

Have to add larger wheels and tires to my 71 due to brake upgrades and was curious if anyone had any experience with the wheels linked below. I am not a huge fan of some of the newer styles and since I went LSA I need some larger meats in the rear. TIA


https://www.customwheelsexpress.com...ly Mag Grey Custom Wheels VN327870XX | $389.5


----------

